# Winterizing Patio Screen Door



## JimC (Dec 3, 2009)

Years ago, when I was young, my dad applied plastic sheeting to the exterior of our windows before winter set in. He used a waxed cardboard stripping as a staple/tack strip to prevent the plastic tearing out. These strips were about 1/2" wide and perhaps 1/16" thick. I found this product several years ago at a hardware store but they no longer have it nor can I find it anywhere else, including extensive Google searches.

Anyone familiar with this product? Know where I could find some? Think of searches that might help other than "waxed cardboard strips" "exterior window plastic sheeting", "plastic sheeting stapling".

Any help would be very greatly appreciated. I ended up cutting 1/8" thick strips of cedar this year, trimming them to 1/2" wide, then using tacks to fasten the plastic - it was a pain with about 1/4" of the tacks causing the strips to split.

Thanks,

Jim Crockett


----------



## kok328 (Dec 4, 2009)

Heard of them but, haven't seen them in years.  Now-a-days we use window film kits that apply with double sided tape and then shrink & clear them with a hairdryer.


----------



## cibula11 (Dec 11, 2009)

I'd vote for a the shrink stuff too.  It's faily easy to apply.


----------

